# Can I feed locusts to my mantis?



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi all, just a quick question. My friend has given me a tub of unwanted locusts. 
Are they ok to feed to my mantids?
Also, what do I feed to the locusts to keep them alive?
Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

yes and much more safer than crickets


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Depends on the size of the locust/mantis. They are pretty much the same as crickets nutrition wise as far as i know. If they are the right size for him/her they will be fine.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Cool, thought so, just thought it best to check!

What do I feed to the locusts? 
Cheers guys


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> yes and much more safer than crickets


what annoys me about locusts is although they can climb they move really slowly and often don't move for AGES! So the mantis doesn't go for them, crickets run laps like idiots and the mantis will climb down and get them. Also I thought black crickets were to blame for mysterious deaths rather then the brown ones.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

feed them salad stuff, and even grass from your garden as long as you're sure there's no weedkiller or anything on it. They eat quite a lot and poo loads, so they need cleaning out a lot.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

depends on how hungry the mantis is..if its real hungry it will tackle locust the same as as it no problem..i like to put locust in half the size of the mantis.

Mantids are programed to take down prey 1.5 x there own body sizebut to do that they would have to be pretty hungry.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Ozgi said:


> Cool, thought so, just thought it best to check!
> 
> What do I feed to the locusts?
> Cheers guys


 gabage,letace..weeterbix.apple.

They pretty much eat most greens.thats what i use tho


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> what annoys me about locusts is although they can climb they move really slowly and often don't move for AGES! So the mantis doesn't go for them, crickets run laps like idiots and the mantis will climb down and get them. Also I thought black crickets were to blame for mysterious deaths rather then the brown ones.


i gave up on crickets a long time ago..They caused me nothing but ball ache.i had problems with brown ones..mantids being sick and dieing..i know alot of people get on fine with them..i wont be using them again tho..blue bottle flies fed on honey is the better option.


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

I always put a small bit of fresh orange in and change it daily. It provides fluid and gut loads with vit C. Same for the crix. Small/young mantids also like bean weevils. I have had a culture of them for months now, infact most of the beans have disintegrated with use :lol2:


----------

